# IVER JOHNSON Motorcycle and badge



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, here it is. The pic of a 1913 Iver Johnson single cylinder motorcycle front end with the badge. It is a bicycle badge with the bottom "V" part cut off.  I'll scan more pics of it later. I was fortunate enough to see this beauty in person before it was sold. It came from an estate in Fitchburg back in 2003,,right under my NOSE!


----------



## Handyman (Feb 18, 2015)

That is absolutely incredible Scott……………………sitting right here in Fitchburg up until 2003!!  It’s enough to drive me crazy. These old Iver motorcycles are so sought after that I’m totally surprised word didn’t get out somehow and it wasn’t snapped up much sooner. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Feb 18, 2015)

That is very cool. Thanks for the photos. Unreal that that bike was still in town after all those years.   Catfish


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 19, 2015)

Woah... that's real nice! Wish I had the coin for these old motorcycles, I guess bicycles will have to do


----------



## schwinnspastic (Feb 19, 2015)

Those pics are like a bad drug, just makes me want more !
Mark


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot, Scott - great stuff.
I guess these are pretty rare, at least according to this former Iver employee -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp4Doa9210Y


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2015)

Great video.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 19, 2015)

i'll scan some more  pics of the motorcycle tonight. I took the pics with a 35mm, I had no digital camera then.

  I've talked with Ray last year and his stories just excited the imagination. All those motorcycle parts still there in the late 50's. He was able to have the remaining parts after the owner built the N.O.S. 1915 Twin that just sold for $300,000 . Building 1 and 2  were unused from WWII for approx. 7 years before they started cleaning them out. Each employee could buy a bicycle for $15. The inventory was crazy. I have auction papers from around that time. I'll scan the ones with bicycle part lots on them.

  I'm getting all wound up just thinking about it.


----------

